# What toys does your 1.5 to 2 year old love?



## Bingo

I need to get some new toys for my 19 month old daughter. She's always very 'busy' and enjoys physical things so I need some great ideas for new stuff for her to play with. She needs some more interactive toys I think.

I would love to hear what your toddlers are loving playing with right now. :flower:


----------



## chubbin

Kitchens, pushchairs and dollies, duplo/lego, cars and garages, peg puzzles, ball pits, lift the flap books, dressing up...and now, at nearly two - cooking, painting, making dens and tents :) xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

paige isnt quite 1.5 but she loves slides and play tunnels, theyre quite physical. She also still adores and is a bit obsessed with her buggy and doll. She has been since christmas! 

Other than these, shes not interested in toys and would rather be outside running about. Its very hard to keep her entertined in the house :-/


----------



## storm4mozza

balls, dance toys, catapillars (like rocking horses) try ELC.co.uk they shud have some nice bright ideas x


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin loves his water table, teddies, cars, puzzles, books etc xx


----------



## gingajewel

Megan has just gone two and she loves her dolly and pushchair and all the feeding things that go with her dolly, like its bottle and spoon and bowl.

We have just got her a leapfrog pen and books which she is loving - you put the pen on the book and it reads it. She is also still loving her wooden blocks, tea set, jigsaws and paints x x


----------



## gingajewel

Megan has just gone two and she loves her dolly and pushchair and all the feeding things that go with her dolly, like its bottle and spoon and bowl.

We have just got her a leapfrog pen and books which she is loving - you put the pen on the book and it reads it. She is also still loving her wooden blocks, tea set, jigsaws and paints x x


----------



## jennymo

soft dolls, anything that makes annoying sound :) , rocking horses, interactive toys in the play gym.


----------



## JessdueJan

Cars at the minute but at nursery he loves the pushchairs, uses them to take his cars for a walk :dohh: and also balls x


----------



## x__amour

My LO has a strange obsession with books. :-k


----------



## Bingo

JessdueJan said:


> Cars at the minute but at nursery he loves the pushchairs, uses them to take his cars for a walk :dohh: and also balls x

:haha:@ taking his cars for a walk.

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies. I just wish I could afford to have a giant soft play area in our house. That would keep the LO entertained for hours and burn off all that energy.

Right now she is running from one room to the other with dolls and toys, putting them down, getting another and then returning with the first. Strange things these babies! :haha:


----------



## minibeast

touching bikes, smelling flowers, dropping food in the pan when i'm cooking, playing on grass, brushing the walls with a paintbrush, using dust pan and brush, walking dogs on the lead!


----------

